
Ask HN: Reverse engineering jobs not related to security - mpiedrav
Hi, HN! Do you know of jobs related to reverse engineering outside the security business?<p>For instance, interoperability with legacy systems whose docs&#x2F;source are now lost (e.g., binary protocols and file formats).<p>Thanks!
======
shoo
> StarCraft: Remastered – Emulating a buffer overflow for fun and profit [pdf]

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16305769](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16305769)

fun and detailed write up of reverse engineering and then emulating behaviour
caused by memory errors in a previous version of starcraft, to preserve
backward compatibility for community maps that depended upon the undefined
behaviour to implement unexpected custom logic

------
muzani
Not sure about full time, but a lot of startups do it, and sometimes there's a
need to access the data of something with a login which does not have a public
API.

------
busymom0
Is web scraping considered reverse engineering? I have quite a few friends who
do web scraping and parsing as part of their job.

